# Symmetry In Everyday Language



## Tejwant Singh

"There are an infinite number of points throughout space and time and dimension. Each person may use their own will to draw lines between any of the points that He or She chooses. Nature draws lines between points that create symmetry and harmony. Just look at the natural world around you and you will see symmetry, harmony and balance in all of it. Often, Man chooses to draw lines that are away from Nature's constructs. These angles are discordant. The lines we draw become our paths, and they lead somewhere. At any point along a line, a person may repent and retrace the lines of Nature, redeeming him or herself to the geometry of natural perfection. Symmetry in everyday language refers to a sense of harmonious and beautiful proportion and balance. We are the Architects of our own lives. Draw your lines with care." -- Scott Merovee Maurer


----------



## Tejwant Singh

As someone said, "It's all about aligning our subjective perceptions to the objective truth of natural Law".


----------

